# Outside picking



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Outside Picking: Pentatonic Boxes - Robert's 2 Minute Lessons (45)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

It appears I have mixed up the names Outside and Inside!! Pardon, monsieurs et madames! (I don't speak French though).

I was reading an article online, and apparently they were wrong too. Ah. Merde.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hope this helps!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

In the end, what matters is what you are DOING, including understanding it, not what you CALL it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

dolphinstreet said:


> In the end, what matters is what you are DOING, including understanding it, not what you CALL it.


Yup. I've been practicing and teaching that method for years so I didn't even realize you mixed up the words. I really wish more people taught this stuff instead of the fluff that's currently out there now. There are reasons why certain guitar players are much more fluent in their phrasing and playing than many others. They pay attention and understand the details.


----------

